
Telsa Driver Caught Napping *While Driving* – Presumably Using Autopilot - 6stringmerc
http://www.autoblog.com/2016/05/24/tesla-model-s-driver-asleep-autopilot/
======
BraveNewCurency
Typical car companies will find out that adding all these "lane assist" and
"auto-stop" features will actually make us less safe.. That's why Google is
going for 100% self-driving, even removing the steering wheel.

------
dTal
Honestly, this was inevitable given that the car can apparently steer,
accelerate, and brake itself. How long could you stay alert in a traffic jam
if you didn't have to control anything at all?

~~~
ryanl0l
And this is probably still significantly safer than your typical commuter.

~~~
dTal
You could certainly make a strong devil's advocate case for that. That guy
came out of that traffic jam rested, instead of annoyed and fatigued.

~~~
ryanlol
Not only that, but I doubt his car was particularly tired. Something that
probably isn't true about most of the people driving in the traffic jam.

------
dsfyu404ed
Change up some config files and this could be a marketed as feature. Plug in
you destination and once you merge onto the highway it cruises at the speed
limit or less (in the right most lane) following traffic until you're 1/4mi
from the exit and then it plays some alarm clock tone on the speakers...

------
ZeroGravitas
Semi-related question: how much extra battery would you save by letting
autopilot drive? Is it less likely than a human to speed, to accelerate and
brake suddenly?

I don't think this is part of the Tesla sales pitch. Is that because there's
no saving? Or does no one care?

------
remarkEon
I can't wait until this is completely commonplace on the 405.

------
crumpled
Alternate headline: Driver Falls Asleep, Car Refuses to Crash

------
danvayn
I mean he's clearly in bumper to bumper traffic, there's little danger in the
event of an accident and I doubt the Tesla would actually hit anybody either..

~~~
TaylorGood
Was "hoping" for a response like yours; it's that the general public will have
shock reaction to this technology + situation. At some point it will reach
normalcy..

------
basicplus2
just need to install a bed, bathroom and breakfast table and commuting won't
be so bad afterall!

In the UK you could sell the house and live on the M25

~~~
kazinator
You can't be talking about programming because we can already telecommute. And
bathing? What's that ...

------
skuunk1
A good number of people fall asleep while driving anyways. This guy was lucky
that his car didn't crash when it happened...

